# (تشغيل وصيانة) أم (إدارة مشاريع) أم (تخطيط ومواصفات) أم .... // للمهندسين



## أبو ريم العوفي (10 أكتوبر 2006)

سؤال للمهندس ..

لو كانت لديك اليوم اختيارات متعددة لتغيير وظيفتك فأي المجالات تختار و لماذا؟

1. هندسة تشغيل و صيانة.
2. هندسة إدارة مشاريع.
3. هندسة تخطيط و مواصفات.
4. هندسة مبيعات.

أرجو المشاركة و التعليق و إثراء الموضوع بأي معلومة مفيدة .​


----------



## سامى انوار (10 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخى الفاضل ...إن الإجابة على ما قمتم بطرحه يعتمد على نقاط كثيرة منها مجال الخبرة السابقة و مدتها ايضا الفترة السنية من العمر وأشياء أخرى ....أما بالنسبة لى و لمدة خبرتى التى تصل إلى 30 عام فإنى أفضل هندسة إدارة المشاريع أو هندسة التخطيط للعلاقة المباشرة بخبراتى السابقة .....سامى أنوار


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (17 أكتوبر 2006)

سامى انوار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخى الفاضل ...إن الإجابة على ما قمتم بطرحه يعتمد على نقاط كثيرة منها مجال الخبرة السابقة و مدتها ايضا الفترة السنية من العمر وأشياء أخرى ....أما بالنسبة لى و لمدة خبرتى التى تصل إلى 30 عام فإنى أفضل هندسة إدارة المشاريع أو هندسة التخطيط للعلاقة المباشرة بخبراتى السابقة .....سامى أنوار



و عليكم السلام ..

أهلا أخي الفاضل سامي أنوار .. و أرجو المعذرة لتأخري في الرد و ذلك بسبب سفري .

سعدت بمشاركتك أخي الفاضل . و ما دام ، ما شاء الله تبارك الله ، خبرتك 30 سنة فأريد أن استشيرك .. بماذا تنصح المهندس الذي خبرته 7 سنوات و يريد الانتقال من وظيفته الحالية إلى وظيفة في مجال أفضل ؟ و هل هناك شهادات Certifications أو دورات أو برامج دراسية تنصحه بها ؟

و شكرا ،،


----------



## سامى انوار (18 أكتوبر 2006)

أخى ابو ريم العوفى ...السلام عليكم
لامانع ياأخى من الإنتقال إلى مجال هندسى آخر فأنا مؤمن بأن المهندس بتوفيق الله ثم بعد ذلك بقكره الهندسى يستطيع أن يستوعب المجال الجديد ومما لاشك فيه فإنه يحتاج الى معرفة برامج مثال ذلك بالنسبة للتخطيط و إدارة المشروعات برامج Project , Primavera و برامج الصيانة المخططة بالنسبة لمجال الصيانة بالإضافة إلى الإطلاع على كتب متخصصة فى المجال المطلوب و المشاهدة العملية إن أمكن . أرجو من الله بأن يحقق ردىلك الإفادة .
والسلام عليكم .....سامى أنوار


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوي تبغى الصراحة انا اشتغلت في جميع تلك المجالات التي ذكرتها لكن بصراحة مجال ادارة المشاريع هو المجال الشيق وكل وبعيد عن الروتين لانك كل فترة من الزمن وانت في مرحلة معينة من مراحل المشاريع مع تعدد المشاريع وتغير نمطها اضافة الى تعاملك مع اطراف عديدة ومتغيرة من مشروع الى أخر مع طولت البال وايجاد الأسلوب الناجع في تفهم الاخرين وايصال وجهة نظرك.بصراحة ادارة المشاريع تتحتاج لشخص لديه المهارة الفنية والادارية وايضا السياسية .ولكن مهندس المشروع الناجح لا يعمل في اليوم ثمان ساعات فقط بل كل وقته وتفكيره في المشروع حتى وصوله لبر الأمان فهو عمل مدوش ولكنه شيق


----------



## سامى انوار (20 أكتوبر 2006)

أخى العزيز ...مجال إدارة المشروعات مجال ممتاز للغاية لكنه يحتاج الى خلفية جيدة عن تخطيط المشروعات التى امضيت بها حوالى 16 عام من عمر خبرتى وليس بالصعب استيعاب المجال ...كذلك مطلوب معرفة برامج التخطيط و الإدارة التى ذكرتها سابقا...وفقك الله ووفقنا جميعا والسلام عليكم .....سامى أنوار


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (20 أكتوبر 2006)

علم ادارة المشاريع فن ومهاره وايضا موهبه ويدعم بالخبرةالضرورية وعلى العموم ترى تخطيط المشروع يختلف تماما عن تخطيط المشروعات المستقبلية.وتخطيط المشروع او جدولة المشروع عنصرمهم ولكنه فقط عنصر من عناصر ادارة المشاريع والتي تشمل الامور الفنية والادارية وفن التعامل والتفاوض والحوار.............وغيره


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم .. كل عام و أنتم بخير .. عيدكم مبارك و تقبل الله تعالى منا و منكم صالح الأعمال .
________________________

مشكور أخي سامي أنوار على النصيحة و على المعلومات القيمة التي أتحفتنا بها . و أسعدني حوارك مع الأخ مهندس مشاريع طاقة .
________________________

مشكور أخي مهندس مشاريع طاقة . 

و الحقيقة هذا مما يجذبني إلى إدارة المشاريع . حيث أنني أتوقع أن فائدتها تمتد إلى الأعمال الخاصة التي من الممكن أن يقوم بها المرء مستقبلا . بل و أيضا أتوقع أن يمتد اثرها و فائدتها إلى الحياة اليومية الخاصة .

شكرا لك .. و أسدعني حوارك مع الأخ سامي أنوار .


----------



## A.Kamal (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أرجو ان اضيف تعليق وهو:
أن مجال ادارة المشاريع يعتبرمجال شيق وكذلك جديد بالنسبة الينا كعرب وفوائده كثيرة وتمتد لتشمل نواحى الحياه... فكل شئ فى حياتنا يخططط كما لو كان مشروع مثال ذلك عند الإستيقاظ مبكرا تجد نفسك تلقائيا تدخل الحمام (أعزكم الله) ثم تتوضا وتصلى وتشرب الشاى وتفطر وترتدى ملابسك وتخرج لعملك وانت تنظر الى الساعة بين الحين والحين لعمل كنترول على وقتك لتصل فى الميعاد المضبوط وهذا يعتبر مشروع مخطط له ولكنك اعتدت عليه وهكذا نواحى الحياه جميعها..... فما بالنا لو كان كل ذلك وفق تخطيط مسبق


----------



## hamoudeh_007 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو ان لا تبخلوا بنصيحتي 

انا قد انهيت دراسة هندسة الصيانة الصناعية 
و لدي خلفية بالكهرباء كبيرة و الآن اعمل مهندس مشروع و مدير المشروع يطمح لجعلي ملم بمسائل الميكانيك و الكهرباء 

و بصراحة اعجبت بشكل كبير في هذا المجال و ابذل من وقت عملي المزيد لاثراء معلوماتي 

و مع اني جديد في العمل 3 اشهر الا اني بفضل الله وصلت الى ادارة المشروع كهربائياً فقط 

ولكني اجد صعوبة بالتعامل مع العمال و الفورمنية من جهة اني جديد و اخذت مكان شخص من بلدهم فنظرتهم لي تزعجني في العمل 

فأرجو من حضرتك بان تنصحني من باب خبرتك الواسعة 

محمد
بأمان الله


----------



## مهندس علي محمد (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*رايي حسب الممارسة*

مارست العمل في التشغيل والصيانة لمدة 7 سنوات ووجدت :

انها في غاية الاهميه
في غاية الحساسية 
عملية غير منقطعه وغير متوقفه
تتسم بالرتابة و الملل


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مهندس علي محمد 

عليك بالمشاريع وبعدين تداوم 16 ساعة بدل من 8 ساعة عشان محتحس بالوقت وشغلهم كثير


----------



## moha.saeed11 (25 يناير 2007)

*(تشغيل وصيانة) أم (إدارة مشاريع) أم (تخطيط ومواصف*

الموضوع متروك للوظائف المتاحه و حسب المؤهلات والدورات و المهندس يمكنه القيام باى عمل هندسى شرط الاستعداد له فقط خطط ثم اعرف مالديك من قدرات و تدرب للحصول على مايلزمك لانجاز العمل وابدا بحب ورغبه فى النجاح ستصل باذن الله


----------



## Mr. Data (25 يناير 2007)

أعتقد إدارة المشاريع تشمل التخصصات الاخرى المذكورة


----------



## Abdel-Naser (26 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
يا اخوان انا مهندس صيانة ميكانيك واعمل في هذا المجال حوالي 3 سنوات والان معروض علي عمل مهندس اشراف ميكانيكي ومكان العمل في شركة سوف تقوم بعمل بحيرة من ماء البحر وحولها مجموعة فنادق والسؤال هو ماهي الامور التي يجب ان تتوفر لي وبي لكي انجح في التحول الى هذا المجال وهل هناك من شخص ينصحني وشكرا
اخوكم عبدالناصر


----------



## ماهرجلال (22 مارس 2008)

اريد المساعده في إجاد كتاب إدارة مشاريع قسم هندسة حاسوب وارسالة الى الإيميل لو سمحتوا


----------



## داركنيس (25 مارس 2008)

منورين شباب ومهندسين 
اكلمكم عن شغلي شوي : ان اعمل بشركة اتصالات في ادارة المشروعات ، ووضعي الوظيفي مهندس
وسااكون مشرف علي مشروع متوسط الحجم ( مراقبة ابراج الأرسال بالمجسات وا لكاميرات ) والشركة المنفدة
اجنبية بس انا واجهت صعوبات في الإنسجام في ادارة المشاريع بسبب الخبرة الشبه معدومة بإعتبارها قصيرة ( 6 أشهر 
فلا أعلم ما هو مطلوب مني لكي اصبح مشرف علي مشروع مع انه فرض علي وانا ارغب في ان اكون مهندس مشروع
فما هي الخطوات الأولي في المشروع الفني وماهي الخطوات الأولى في تنفيد المشروع باعتبار تم الموافقة علي المشروع من الأدارة وفي انتظار التنفيد . مع العلم اني اشتغل ببرنامج ( MS Project) في التنسيق الزمن للمشروع


----------



## ثناء مدني (27 مارس 2008)

اختار انا ادارة المشاريع لانها تعتمد بالاساس على الخبرة والعلاقة المتواصلة مع مواقع العمل الفعلية ولاتعتمد على ادارة المشروع من داخل المكتب انا اختصاصي ادارة مشاريع بس خبرتي 5 سنوات ولحد الان احس حالي ما اعرف اي شيء عن الادارة الفعلية فقط رؤوس اقلام بس بصراحة هو اختصاص رائع وافتخر بكوني مهندسة ادارة مشاريع


----------



## omshazly (30 مارس 2008)

لو كان لدي الاختيارلفضلت تعدد الخبرة في جميع الاعمال ومحاولة الجمع بينهم في مجال الشركة مع مراعاة الزمن حيث ان مع الخبرة العالية والكبيرة نرى ان الادارة تستحوز على مع القليل من الفنيات ومتابعة اعمال المواقع ولكن التنوع مفيد جدا لكل المهندسين حاليا 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ام نجاة (18 أغسطس 2008)

كيف اتعلم كيفية عمل حسابات الكميات والمواصفات


----------

